# 14" McLeans Old School 52 spokes



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I have this set of Mcleans for sale they come with Tru Classic medallion caps and 175/75r14 cooper tires the rims hold air perfect they have metal valve stems asking $500


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

these are universal bolt pattern 5 on 4 3/4 and 5 on 4 1/2 chevy/ford


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 17 2011, 03:41 PM~20359442
> *I have this set of Mcleans for sale they come with Tru Classic medallion caps and 175/75r14 cooper tires the rims hold air perfect they have metal valve stems asking $500
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :0 :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Apr 17 2011, 05:11 PM~20359856
> *:wow: :0  :0
> *


Talk to me Droopy :biggrin:


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

fuckin beautiful wheels bro . very tempting :banghead:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 17 2011, 05:41 PM~20359442
> *I have this set of Mcleans for sale they come with Tru Classic medallion caps and 175/75r14 cooper tires the rims hold air perfect they have metal valve stems asking $500
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT THE BEST U CAN DO FOR THEM?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Apr 17 2011, 05:22 PM~20359928
> *IS THAT THE BEST U CAN DO FOR THEM?
> *


pm sent


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

If anyone is interested and doesnt want the tru classic caps with them i can sell them with these mclean style caps for $350


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 17 2011, 07:53 PM~20360518
> *If anyone is interested and doesnt want the tru classic caps with them i can sell them with these mclean style caps for $350
> 
> 
> ...


are those the mclean caps or aftermarket ones?..cuz i picked up a set just like those caps for 10 bucks at pomona today..just missing the stickers


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

good question how can i tell if there o.g or aftermarket?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 17 2011, 07:44 PM~20360834
> *good question how can i tell if there o.g or aftermarket?
> *



prob the thickness... my McLean caps are way thicker then the cheap aftermarket one I got


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

NICE SET OF RIMS


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 17 2011, 07:17 PM~20360632
> *are those the mclean caps or aftermarket ones?..cuz i picked up a set just like those   caps for 10 bucks at pomona today..just missing the stickers
> *


Sell them to me or trade me! :happysad:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

I would love these bro. So wits the word? R the McLean caps of or aftermarket


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

shipping? pm me please!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cool oldschool wheels


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

i would like to sell them local i dont want to deal with shipping its too much of a hassle for me


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

No 5x5???


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Nope sorry


----------



## luis6268 (Apr 12, 2011)

If anyone is interested and doesn't want the tru classic caps with them i can sell them with these mclean style caps.
_____________________________
Mortgages
Mortgage


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Bolt pattern on these rims is 5 on 4 3/4 and 5 on 4 1/2 chevy and ford


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

will they fit my 68 caprice? not sure on my bolt pattern


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 18 2011, 10:58 AM~20364937
> *will they fit my 68 caprice? not sure on my bolt pattern
> *


They will,


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 17 2011, 03:41 PM~20359442
> *I have this set of Mcleans for sale they come with Tru Classic medallion caps and 175/75r14 cooper tires the rims hold air perfect they have metal valve stems asking $500
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice !!


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave: INTERESTED. ONLY RIMS. NO CAPS HOW MUCH :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Apr 18 2011, 05:02 PM~20367303
> *:wave:  INTERESTED. ONLY RIMS. NO  CAPS  HOW MUCH    :thumbsup:
> *


Give me $275 today for the rims and tires and mclean caps ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

If anyone is interested call me ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS i dont want to hear no life storys  818 317-9276


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

HYSTERICAL NICE MCCLEANS HOMIE LET ME KNOW IF YA WANNA SELL ME THE CAPS AFTER NOBODY WANTS THEM I GOT SOME CLASSICS WAITING FOR A GOOD DEAL ON CAPS~~ :biggrin: 
RYAN WILL VOUCH FOR ME~ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

hey bro. Just hit u up. My boy down there tonight. Ready to grab them for me if they all good. I bought an appliance wheel off u about two years ago bro. Hit me up let's do this


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

these wheels are SOLD


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:wow: who got em


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Lots a Lows


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

how much for the extra caps homie?
let me know


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

They SOLD with both sets of caps sorry


----------



## 1967ChevyImpala (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you still have the rims for sale if so can you give me a call Art951-733-4450


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> prob the thickness... my McLean caps are way thicker then the cheap aftermarket one I got


X2!
YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO STAMP OUT A WHOLE SET OF AFTERMARKET CAPS, WITH JUST 1 OG MCLEAN CAP


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

For all of you that are sending me messages about these wheels THEY SOLD	!!!!!!! Last year it says it above


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


> For all of you that are sending me messages about these wheels THEY SOLD !!!!!!! Last year it says it above


:roflmao:


----------

